# Water heater supply connection question



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So I've got a customer who is on the very bottom of the cities distribution line. Their WH tank gets filled with sand and silt. It's so bad that they had a plumber install a house filtration unit but it kept clogging up causing actual flow disruptions, so they removed the filter but the drain valve on WH wont drain without all the usual pita methods. So if I install a new one, would there be a problem with tapping the hot water supply into the drain port while adding a drain valve off a tee. And also I would think this would help flush sand and mineral build up out with normal use. My concern is if this method will reduce the recovery rate as well. Thanks


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

I would rather the sand get caught in a filter before making it inside my heater causing problems and maybe upstream to cause clogged pipe or fixtures. 

There is a simple style filter often used on GEO untie which has a valve on the bottom for clearing out. If I can find a picture I will post it. 

It wound be my first choice to keep junk out of the heater.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Here ya go


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So I've got a customer who is on the very bottom of the cities distribution line. Their WH tank gets filled with sand and silt. It's so bad that they had a plumber install a house filtration unit but it kept clogging up causing actual flow disruptions, so they removed the filter but the drain valve on WH wont drain without all the usual pita methods. So if I install a new one, would there be a problem with tapping the hot water supply into the drain port while adding a drain valve off a tee. And also I would think this would help flush sand and mineral build up out with normal use. My concern is if this method will reduce the recovery rate as well. Thanks


I've done it at a few home that on the end of the main.. runs a full size pipe before the meter to the drain.. customer flush it peroidically... city didn't complain, because I installed the spin down filter before the meter, protecting same.. just make sure the grounding wire are attached properly.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

What about a purposely oversized wye strainer at the entrance to the house with a ball valve installed where the plug is on the bottom. Then pipe the drain line from the ball valve to the outside. Would allow the customer to flush it out by opening the valve.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> What about a purposely oversized wye strainer at the entrance to the house with a ball valve installed where the plug is on the bottom. Then pipe the drain line from the ball valve to the outside. Would allow the customer to flush it out by opening the valve.


That's a solid idea, as has been the others, but I'm trying to require as little or no maintenance (I know, I know) this particular case is for an old lady who although sweet, has Alzheimer's, has a hard time getting around and is a hoarder. Add to that just getting to the property off of a f*cked up dirt road that gets washed out every storm, then into a series of gates it's a PITA. I was just hoping that maybe tapping the hot water supply from drain port, I can then remove the aerators from the faucets and she could just flush out the line on occasion. The main problem is she doesn't keep good access to anything other than her faucet, toilet and shower, and she won't let me clear a space to allow frequent draining of a filter. So perhaps I've answered my own question....if she doesn't want to help me help her, there may be nothing I can do for her.


----------

